

Write React template in separate file with browserify transform - undozen
https://github.com/undoZen/htmlxify

======
undozen
I like every aspects of React except the idea to write html with in
javascript. Also I want to work with designers and let them write templates
which can be used directly. So I write this, my first browserify tramsformer.

Hope this module can also serve your needs.

